# Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller

## sammy2ooo

Hello guys

I am trying to setup a linux setup on a raid configuraiton using two Western Digital 500GB disks (WDC WD5000AAKS) 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@ubuntu:~# lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller
> ...

 

I have created the raid array using the intel BIOS... (RAID1) The strange things was, that there was no progress bar or some time lag which showed that the raid array is getting build... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@ubuntu:~# for drive in {a,b,c,d,e,f} ; do fdisk -l /dev/sd$drive ; done
> 
> Disk /dev/sde: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
> ...

 

Isn't it somewhat strange, that the kernel sees both harddisk and not the raid array, represented as e.g. sde? (sda to sdd are cardreaders)

so any hints on this?

----------

## likewhoa

consider using Linux Software RAID instead as it's more cross-compatible with other hardware and Linux Distros. If you want to use BIOS Software RAID A.K.A Fake RAID you need to boot the livecd with dodmraid option or whatever it's called.

----------

